# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Closely Taken Pictures of  "Makkah Khana Khaba Sharif"

## Yawarkamal

HI friends how are you,I have done a short trip to makah and madina and perform my UMRA ..here is a closer real view for u . I like the 1st picture very much...Because of that Golden Shine.I love that...

*Picture of "Kaba Sharif & Makkah"*










*Here Is the pictures of "Makkah Sharif Near the HRAM"*










Have a good day Take care

----------


## RAHEN

jazakALLAH alf khair...yeh bahut puraani pics hain...cause makkah mein tau abhi 3 storeys hain.

----------


## Yawarkamal

*No*




> jazakALLAH alf khair...yeh bahut puraani pics hain...cause makkah mein tau abhi 3 storeys hain.


Ne yar not three stories these pics are latest not old u can see the date on the lower corner of the photoes still two but many other changes for example now old SAFA MARWA is closed and there is now a new and big SAFA MARWA ...and the place for o;d SAFA MARWA they put that inside tha HARAM. And from out side the HARAM they destroyed very  big hotels and also that place is now in Haram Area...

----------


## @sd

MASHALLAH nice pics

----------


## **Veil**

jazakALLAH alf khair

----------


## Yawarkamal

Thanks @sd & Veil

How are you both pls take care & have a good DAY...

MYK

----------

